# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Fact or Urban Legend: Gators in New York Sewers and Meth Gators in Tennessee?

## Ax01

i don't think anyone should be doing meth or dumping their drugs anywhere that can reach and impact the environment and animals but i don't think that diluted toilet water meth can get a gator high on ice. can it? b/c Tennessee police are warning their residents not to do so for fear of hyper-aggressive Alligators tweaking on meth. i doubt it tho. (well maybe unless it was Blue Sky)

story and vid here: https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...et/1740780001/



> *Methed-up gators and ducks and geese: Tennessee police warn against flushing drugs down the toilet*
> _Pray to never encounter a "meth-gator": an alligator on methamphetamine._ 
> 
> One Tennessee police department is urging residents not to flush drugs down the toilet, citing fears that wildlife might consume them and exhibit unnatural behaviors. 
> 
> "Ducks, Geese, and other fowl frequent our treatment ponds and we shudder to think what one all hyped up on meth would do," the Loretto Police Department posted Saturday on Facebook. "Furthermore, if it made it far enough we could create meth-gators in Shoal Creek and the Tennessee River down in North Alabama." 
> 
> Some social media users immediately latched on to prospect of methed-up gators.
> 
> ...


and here: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...ators-n1030291



> *'Meth-gators': Tennessee police warn flushing drugs could create hyper-aggressive alligators*_"Folks … please don’t flush your drugs m’kay," the Loretto Police Department wrote in a Facebook post._
> 
> A police department in Loretto, Tennessee, is asking residents to refrain from flushing drugs, such as methamphetamine, down the toilet to prevent "meth-gators."
> 
> In the Facebook post, the Loretto Police Department wrote that on Saturday, officers executed a search warrant on a home and discovered the occupant trying to flush meth and drug paraphernalia down his toilet.
> 
> Although the suspect was unsuccessful, the officers used the incident to remind residents of the harm drugs can cause to the environment.
> 
> "Folks … please don’t flush your drugs m’kay ... our sewer guys take great pride in releasing water that is cleaner than what is in the creek, but they are not really prepared for meth," the post read. "Ducks, Geese, and other fowl frequent our treatment ponds and we shudder to think what one all hyped up on meth would do."
> ...


and edit to add: the first story mentions authorities finding a Morelia getting high and becoming aggressive after absorbing meth via skin contact during a meth house bust in Australia. here's the story for that: https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ralian-prison/

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-17-2019),_Reinz_ (07-17-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

There's no way some flushed meth would still be concentrated enough to get a gator high. I mean, I guess I it was still bagged and the gator swallowed the bag. But even then I doubt it unless it was a larger quantity, too big to flush. 
And lets be real, nobody is dumping their stash unless they're high and paranoid, and most addicts can't afford more than a little satchel here and there. 
I never got into meth, but my past taught me a lot about the drug game.

----------


## MarkL1561

Theyre just trying to scare them into not flushing their drugs. Chemical pollutants can build up in animal tissue but I highly highly doubt a gator would get high  Most drug addicts arent very educated so theyre probably assuming theyre dumb enough to believe it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FollowTheSun

> "Ducks, Geese, and other fowl frequent our treatment ponds and we shudder to think what one all hyped up on meth would do,"


 :ROFL:

----------


## Bogertophis

Let's face it, no drugs of ANY kind (legal or otherwise) should be flushed down the drain or toilet...they now know that it ends up where it shouldn't...in the 
groundwater, in the wildlife, or back in OUR own water.  They've caught fish containing hormones (given to humans) & all sorts of harmful drugs & chemicals.   :Sad: 

Where I live, there is a drop-off for unwanted/expired meds & periodically the sheriffs office reminds everyone by having a formal "drug take-back day".
Our "road & bridge" department also collects any toxics that don't belong in landfill, such as batteries, pesticides, paints & stains, fluorescent lights...and any that 
are usable products are free for anyone to pick-up too...I think it's a good system (especially considering this is not a big town here).

----------

_MarkL1561_ (07-17-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Most drug addicts aren’t very educated so they’re probably assuming they’re dumb enough to believe it. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That statement is 100% false. And quite ignorant. I'm a drug addict and through my network of recovery have grown to know many well educated and successful men and women. 
But I guess I must be wrong since I'm not well educated...

----------

_Reinz_ (07-17-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

> Let's face it, no drugs of ANY kind (legal or otherwise) should be flushed down the drain or toilet...they now know that it ends up where it shouldn't...in the 
> groundwater, in the wildlife, or back in OUR own water.  They've caught fish containing hormones (given to humans) & all sorts of harmful drugs & chemicals.  
> 
> Where I live, there is a drop-off for unwanted/expired meds & periodically the sheriffs office reminds everyone by having a formal "drug take-back day".
> Our "road & bridge" department also collects any toxics that don't belong in landfill, such as batteries, pesticides, paints & stains, fluorescent lights...and any that 
> are usable products are free for anyone to pick-up too...I think it's a good system (especially considering this is not a big town here).


Exactly. I actually have a coworker doing research on the affects of birth control on larval fish. It doesnt even have to be flushed, the chemicals passed through urin are enough to mess up ontogeny. Treatment systems to remove these compounds are often extremely expensive so its just pumped back into nature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-17-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Man that is one method-up story.  :Very Happy:

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-17-2019),_MarkL1561_ (07-17-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Theyre just trying to scare them into not flushing their drugs. Chemical pollutants can build up in animal tissue...


There was a time they told everyone to flush expired & unwanted medications down the toilet...it's a real challenge to change what people do once it's proven to 
be very harmful to other life forms (including us).  We really need smarter leadership...and we need it badly.  Like, yesterday.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_MarkL1561_ (07-17-2019)

----------


## Reinz

> Man that is one method-up story.


Sorry got stung by autocorrect again.  :Mad: 

Should read: methed-up story.

----------


## Bogertophis

> Sorry got stung by autocorrect again. 
> 
> Should read: methed-up story.


I knew that... :Wink:

----------

_Reinz_ (07-18-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Turns out they weren't serious, at least about the "meth gators":  (but improperly discarded drugs still DO pose a danger in many ways- for wildlife & us too)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/22/us/me...rnd/index.html

----------

